

Ask HN: Please review the benipal marketplace - benipal-

Asking the community to review our newly launched marketplace at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.benipal.com<p>Search is powered by the benipal product search engine and it is a clever integration of a product search engine and price comparison with a marketplace, both national and hyperlocal.<p>From a buyer&#x27;s perspective it is a one stop shop to buy anything after comparing prices and from a seller&#x27;s perspective they have all the selling tools necessary including price intelligence to determine optimum price, plus free local sales and a two click to sell process.<p>What do you think of it?
======
abinavthakuri
I would start with improving the home page. I would have had no clue as to
what the site is for if you haven't had explained it here. You could add a
headline just above the search bar that explains exactly what your site is for
and why I should use it. It's hard work to come up with the right one but it's
worth it.

The search results page is really cramped up too. The design could really be
improved.

These are my thoughts on improving your marketplace. Note that they're not
from a buyer's or seller's point of view but more from a design/conversion
point of view. But I am sure that the buyers or sellers would be facing these
problems when using the marketplace.

~~~
benipal-
agreed. design is something i have struggled with for some time now, and even
noted in the
[https://www.benipal.com/shop/alpha](https://www.benipal.com/shop/alpha)
section.

i guess you did not try the main USP - search? Try something complicated like
"brand or product or identifiers from store this or that" etc.

thanks for checking out benipal.com

Sukhbir

